# Fantails and Mookies



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

I have rescued several pairs of Mookies and Fantails. Anyone interested? I would like a small re-homing fee and shipping paid if possible.
Please see my pictures or let me know and I can send some.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## dooie (Oct 31, 2009)

I am looking for two pairs of fantails but im living in Ireland..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh wow! Those are some nice looking saddles. I don't know much about the show standard amer. fans and mookees, but they look good to me!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice looking Fantails! I LIKE that black one! 
But there's no way I would have that shipped to Maine right now.


----------



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

I suspect that some of these were good show birds and are only a couple years old. The mookies are lovely. The fantails are still molting and some don't have the best posture as far as I understand but I'm not an expert. 

Dooie I wish I could take a vacation to Ireland and bring em there.)


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I sent you a pm. I would like the two black ones. Check my albums on my loft. but be advise I am building a smaller loft just for my fantails and another one for the frillbacks. I promise they will be in a good home. Also, if Becky wants two of the other fantails I'll pay to ship to her. I know she will care for them.

Tony


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pouletchalet said:


> *I have rescued several pairs of Mookies and Fantails.*
> 
> Anyone interested? I would like a small re-homing fee and shipping paid if possible.
> Please see my pictures or let me know and I can send some.


Are these pairs as in '_mated_' pairs?

If so, I hope they will be adopted as such. 
It would be terribly sad to split any of them up.

Cindy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Are these pairs as in '_mated_' pairs?
> 
> If so, I hope they will be adopted as such.
> It would be terribly sad to split any of them up.
> ...


why would you assume she/he would split them up?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Are these pairs as in '_mated_' pairs?
> 
> If so, I hope they will be adopted as such.
> It would be terribly sad to split any of them up.
> ...





spirit wings said:


> *why would you assume she/he would split them up?*


I didn't *assume* anything. 
I *asked* a question and *made* a comment. 

Now that that's cleared up, let's move on. 

Cindy


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

are the mookees banded? what year? 

how many white flights on there wings do they have?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Had to get out of the birds BUT the saddles make me want them still have the old fantail loft My race loft is gone If the saddles are not spoke for I will take them


----------



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I'm glad everyone is concerned and interested in these birds. 
Yes I am trying my best to send in pairs however these birds were not kept in proper conditions, moved around and many are mixed and not clearly paired. Poor things!
The welfare of these birds is my biggest priority and I'm not adopting out to everyone. I'm checking everyone out the best I can. Some of you are well known here and everyone speaks highly of you.

Of the fantails I have four mixed "pied". left. Sorry everyone. 
I do have several lovely Mookees. Yes, mookeeman I do believe they all have the white flights but I will have to check on how many. No, none are banded. They are the healthiest of the bunch. What is the standard of perfection for the white flights?
I think these are pretty quality birds, they have the head quiver, nice irridescent neck and white flights and generally look pretty good to me. I really like these mookees and might get more into this pigeon stuff more because of them! )) Let me know anyone is interested in what I still have. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

pouletchalet said:


> I do have several lovely Mookees. Yes, mookeeman I do believe they all have the white flights but I will have to check on how many. No, none are banded. They are the healthiest of the bunch. What is the standard of perfection for the white flights?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I beleive its two white flights in each wing. At the end of the wing, so 9th and 10th flight.


----------



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

Pigeon lower said:


> I beleive its two white flights in each wing. At the end of the wing, so 9th and 10th flight.


 
Thanks Pigeon lower! I think they fit the bill but I will check tonight.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

If they are im sure mookeeman will be happy since he is a mookee freak..  I think he has like 2-3 that are two and two which is hard to get. He is really into his mookee's i can tell you that.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

yes pigeon lower is right they need to have two white flights on each wing also the white on a mookees head is suposto stop at the eye not to go below it and following it right to the beak 

it is very hard to achive this


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I see one in the picture who has a clean cut white cap


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

thereboth a little droopy in the front and back but other then that there ok


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorgeous birds :-D


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

if i didnt live so far away,i would take them all,they are beautiful.


----------



## pouletchalet (Jan 8, 2009)

Well teebo I just shipped 4 lovely Saddles to Spirit wings in VA. NY is'nt that much further  It's amazing what the USPS can do these days.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pouletchalet, just an update on the beautiful fans. They are in with my figuritas now and doing so well, their weight is really good now, they feel like soft little pin cushions..lol...and one pair have chosen a nest box and she has laid her eggs, which were very smooth with hard shells, which I like to see and tells me something of their health,(they are on fake eggs now) they have settled in so well and seem like happy birds, doing their little pirouettes when I come in the loft, they all bath at the same time and fill the bath pan with their big fan tails....it is a funny sight. thank you for sending them with your own money and trusting me to give you repayment for shipping...you really did a good job saving these birds and I could not be happier with them here with me.


----------

